# Miter clamps for trim



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

so, i've recently been looking at the miter clamps, the only ones i've seen really or know is the clam clamps, wondering are these things worth the money for a trim carpenter? Anyways who all uses them, do you like them, what are some of the other ones you guys use and how much do they cost


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

catfish/carpent said:


> so, i've recently been looking at the miter clamps, the only ones i've seen really or know is the clam clamps, wondering are these things worth the money for a trim carpenter? Anyways who all uses them, do you like them, what are some of the other ones you guys use and how much do they cost


I use the maestro clamps I bought them years ago from a catalog, there great almost like Collins but have different sizes, might of been amazon


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have the Collins Clamps. Ever since I got them I use them anywhere I can. I got them because they were cheap enough to try out and if I didn't like them I didn't blow a lot of cash on them. You can use them with out the pliers but you have more control with them so I would recommend getting the pliers.

Now that I have used miter clamps I think my next set will be the Big Horn set.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a similar to 5star but I think there called collins something?. I had for a while and a good bit of them. I also looked at the clam clamps which I think is ideal for picture frame and big trim but dam there expensive. 

5star happy new year!!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Collins clamps.

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I've got about 16 clam clamps and think they are great. They are best suited for production trim installs. IMO it's the best way to install casing. You use a #10 or 20 biscuits clamp it for about an hour then move on. The joint is tight and bullet proof. Your saw needs to be right on. The quality of the clamps is truly amazing. Look up the web site and give Jim Chestnut a call and explain what kind of work you do. He is very helpful and a blast to talk carpentry with. 

I also have the Collins claps and they are great for smaller moulding. I use them quite a bit on os corners while installing crown.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2p-10


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I use Hartford #62 miter clamps. But they are pretty much the same price as the clam clamps.


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

leo, what's 2p-10


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

A 2 part CA glue


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

so there's diffrent ones for crown, or is there any that are universal that do it all?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

catfish/carpent said:


> leo, what's 2p-10


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

sometimes or alot of times when im trimming out a large window, i have to back cut alot of my miters and do a bit of bending in order to keep the same reaveal down my sides, and while doing this it pulls my miters apart, so i was wondering if these clamps woiuld help in that situation, im still a rookie trim carpenter, only started trimming 6 or 7 houses ago


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

okay just seen that video leo, where's that stuff at and out much does it run? would it hold a miter togetehr, like i was explaining about bending a side piece of window trim inwards alot to fit my bottom miter of a window, or not sure if you even read that, who else has used this stuff, never seen it before


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> 2p-10


There is no comparison using 2p-10 vs biscuits, Titebond and clam clamps.:no: I don't even use 2p-10 any longer. The stuff will fail. Clams, biscuits and Titebond will last for many many years. Plus you can stress the joint during install with 2p-10 not so much.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

catfish/carpent said:


> okay just seen that video leo, where's that stuff at and out much does it run? would it hold a miter togetehr, like i was explaining about bending a side piece of window trim inwards alot to fit my bottom miter of a window, or not sure if you even read that, who else has used this stuff, never seen it before


it's good, works fast, and strong. it's like crazy glue.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewprd.asp?idproduct=103

I agree with Kent, TB and clamps will take more stress. 

Tom


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

catfish/carpent said:


> okay just seen that video leo, where's that stuff at and out much does it run? would it hold a miter togetehr, like i was explaining about bending a side piece of window trim inwards alot to fit my bottom miter of a window, or not sure if you even read that, who else has used this stuff, never seen it before


No it will not hold that joint together. IMHO.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

catfish/carpent said:


> okay just seen that video leo, where's that stuff at and out much does it run? would it hold a miter togetehr, like i was explaining about bending a side piece of window trim inwards alot to fit my bottom miter of a window, or not sure if you even read that, who else has used this stuff, never seen it before


Maybe you need to cut your miters a little better. If your back cutting your jamb must be proud of the drywall? Yes?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Craftmark said:


> There is no comparison using 2p-10 vs biscuits, Titebond and clam clamps.:no: I don't even use 2p-10 any longer. The stuff will fail. Clams, biscuits and Titebond will last for many many years. Plus you can stress the joint during install with 2p-10 not so much.


You aren't thinking this through very well. I use 2p10 as the clamp. Id you want to use biscuits and yellow glue, do it. Put a drop on the inside and outside of the miter and yellow glue (and biscuits) everywhere else. Press the joint together to have the 2p10 do its job and then in half hour or so the yellow glue will be dry and take over for the majority of the bond.

When I do picture frame molding for wainscot this is how I do it. I put 1 or 2 drops towards the outside of the molding and then I put TiteBond II on the perimeter of the molding endgrain. I press the joint together for 10 second and the 2p10 locks up. After a while the yellow glue dries and you have a pretty strong joint. Strong enough for handling and installation. Once it's mounted where's it gonna go?


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

oh okay, may have to stir away from that stuff, and get back on the miter clamp track of mind then, i really can't imagine not having to use nails but i don't know, i think it would be decent to hold stuff together real fast like he demonstrated but that's ina perfect wall situation and im sure it would have to bend some, but nails would be applied like i think he stated 23 pins


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Craftmark said:


> No it will not hold that joint together. IMHO.


You weren't using enough of the 2p10 then. It will hold pretty damn much most of what you can throw at it if you put enough on. Sounds like you were starving the joint so you would eliminate any squeeze out. The one thing it doesn't really like is sudden shock. This can bust the joint. Slow strain on the joint won't break it usually. A good sharp wrap might.


----------



## catfish/carpent (Nov 26, 2011)

who carry's the stuff, leo? is it cheap enought to just try?


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> You aren't thinking this through very well. I use 2p10 as the clamp. Id you want to use biscuits and yellow glue, do it. Put a drop on the inside and outside of the miter and yellow glue (and biscuits) everywhere else. Press the joint together to have the 2p10 do its job and then in half hour or so the yellow glue will be dry and take over for the majority of the bond.
> 
> When I do picture frame molding for wainscot this is how I do it. I put 1 or 2 drops towards the outside of the molding and then I put TiteBond II on the perimeter of the molding endgrain. I press the joint together for 10 second and the 2p10 locks up. After a while the yellow glue dries and you have a pretty strong joint. Strong enough for handling and installation. Once it's mounted where's it gonna go?


Leo I get what you are say and that is a very good idea. Panel moulding and door casing are different animals. The door and window casing will be stressed during install. Panel moulding will not be so much. Personally I don't care for 2p-10. While installing panel moulding I use Titebond(red label) and either 23 or 18 gauge pins...done. Fast and cheap. 

I like your mind....it's outside the box. :thumbup:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

catfish/carpent said:


> who carry's the stuff, leo? is it cheap enought to just try?


Fast cap sells the 2p-10.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

catfish/carpent said:


> who carry's the stuff, leo? is it cheap enought to just try?


You can get it at fastcap.com. They have 2oz bottles and an aerosol activator. You need both the glue and activator. They also have the big bottle which was shown in the video.

The first one I bought was the kit. It came will all the viscosities of the glue, debonder and activator. The activator was a small spray bottle not the aerosol can.

The gel is more expensive and the shelf life is considerably less. I use the thick for all my uses. The thin comes in handy for cracks in wood that you can't really get the thicker stuff into.

I don't use it on to much crown because it dries a little to fast for me. But for flat molding it's da bomb You can put it on a surface, 2p10 and yellow on one side and the activator on the other, press together and hold for 10 seconds and the joint is set. If you have stuff that is installed out of square and whatnot then you might have to wait for the yellow glue to setup, I don't.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Again

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewprd.asp?idproduct=103

Tom


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> it's good, works fast, and strong. it's like crazy glue.


It is Crazy Glue. I have a small amount of it in the shop. Little bottles of the TiteBond version.

I have not played with it but the only thing I would be curious to see is its resistance to shock vs PVA glues... CA is a brittle glue, but that might not be a factor with wood-working applications...but I don't know. This stuff is pretty old new for me, again this relates back to when I was an autobody tech. We had stuff called Insta-bond. It was the same thing, different label. From my experiments back then (mostly with plastics) the glue is considerable more brittle if you use the activator vs not using it. I used it use it alot in a manner similar to Leo. I used it as a "clamp" to hard parts together while I "plastic welded" them. On a side note, it never really worked that well, new parts were always better then trying to cobble together a fix.

http://www.amazon.com/Titebond-Inst...24&sr=1-4&keywords=Titebond+glue+Instant+bond

http://www.amazon.com/Titebond-Inst...43&sr=1-1&keywords=Titebond+glue+Instant+bond


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> I use a similar to 5star but I think there called collins something?. I had for a while and a good bit of them. I also looked at the clam clamps which I think is ideal for picture frame and big trim but dam there expensive.
> 
> 5star happy new year!!


Happy new year yanni!!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

From Woodcraft.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

2p 10! 

Just got myself some collins clamps with the pliers. There nice..


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Five Star said:


> Happy new year yanni!!


staying busy in that fancy sprinter of yours I hope.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> 2p 10!
> 
> Just got myself some collins clamps with the pliers. There nice..


Rich they are very nice. I use them quite a bit. Check out this link to the clams....

Anybody interested should read the old FH article too. Great stuff really....:thumbup:


http://www.miterclamp.com/

http://www.miterclamp.com/perfect_ miters/pages/Perfect_miters1.html


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Craftmark said:


> Rich they are very nice. I use them quite a bit. Check out this link to the clams....
> 
> Anybody interested should read the old FH article too. Great stuff really....:thumbup:
> 
> ...


there great just dam pricy..


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> there great just dam pricy..


Yes they are. So was your Kapex. If you run a lot of trim they will make you far more money than that saw. I bought over half of mine used. In fact I bought 4 off of here. They are easy to sell. 

The quality puts Festool to shame. :thumbup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Craftmark said:


> Yes they are. So was your Kapex. If you run a lot of trim they will make you far more money than that saw. I bought over half of mine used. In fact I bought 4 off of here. They are easy to sell.
> 
> The quality puts Festool to shame. :thumbup:


ouch that hurt.... i would by but we don't do a lot of trim . i don't mind spending the money on anything that makes life easier which turns in to better an profitable.


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> ouch that hurt.... i would by but we don't do a lot of trim . i don't mind spending the money on anything that makes life easier which turns in to better an profitable.


Did not mean to inflict pain. :no: They are best suited for guys who run moldings, yes. 

Heating seasons don't open casing installed with clams, Titebond and biscuits. :no:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought them off amazon. Not to.badly priced.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I found these a few years ago while looking for powder coat hanging ideas.
http://www.mightyhook.com/Detailed.aspx?CategoryID=3320

They make them in different poundages, & sure seams like a good deal for someone who needs a lot of them.
Joe


----------

